# Sticky  Guidelines: Video Slideshows and Artwork for other Members



## FaeryBee

*Video Slideshows and Artwork for other Members​
This policy applies to all forum members wishing to make video slideshows (as a tribute, memorial, birthday celebration etc) and/or artwork drawings (graphic or by hand) for other members of the forum.

Those wishing to offer their services will be allowed to put a link in their signature linking to video examples or a compilation of drawings.

Any member wishing to volunteer to make videos or drawings is not to start threads making that offer nor send Private Messages to others asking if they would like one.

It is important that you allow the member come to you rather than you soliciting them.

One line in your personal signature block may read: 
"Video Slideshows (or Artwork) Available - Please contact me via Private Message if interested."

When an individual contacts you via Private Message, at that time you may continue correspondence regarding the video slideshow or drawing(s) being requested.

If you do not understand this policy and/or need further clarification, please contact me directly via Private Message.

Thank you,
FaeryBee (Deborah)
Talk Budgies Administrator*


----------

